# A Big Boy



## Avalanche 4 (Oct 19, 2017)

A gentleman from my gun forum posted a pic of his male. Ruger is 3 years old, and 120 lbs !!! That's a big boy !!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a big boy! I wonder if they have actually weighed him or just guessing at his weight. He sure doesn't look like a 120 lbs.

He is beautiful. Are they hunting with him?


----------



## Avalanche 4 (Oct 19, 2017)

I'll have to ask ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is a big boy but a very good looking boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

He is a beautiful BIG boy


----------

